# 8ft LED Tubes



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I put some eight footers in that were a touch short and four footers that were long.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would figure there is a specific regulation on the minimum-maximum of light bulbs/tubes as well as engineering standards set by some agency.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BigVolt said:


> I work for a manufacturer and we make a lot of 8ft T8 tubes for our customers. Many customers ask for different lengths ranging from between 92" and 95".
> 
> Trying to understand why there are so many different lengths needed for 8ft LED T8s. Google searches have failed me.
> 
> ...


The sockets are the difference.


----------

